# network simulator

## BlackBelt

Hi guys, 

  I'm looking for a network simulator. Can samebody advice one? (Somebody tell me to use ns2 but it isn't in portage).

thanks in advance

----------

## P3SM

I'm unsure what your set-up is: just a single Linux box or a few. If you have a few you could use something like Zebra:

www.zebra.org

or its spinoff Quagga (which is in portage by the way):

http://quagga.net/

to turn each box into a router.

There is a Cisco 7200 simulator available here: http://www.ipflow.utc.fr/index.php/Cisco_7200_Simulator

If you have a single Linux box and you want to simulate a complete network you could try 'The Network Simulator - ns-2':

http://www.isi.edu/nsnam/ns/index.html

You could also try 'The REAL Network Simulator':

http://minnie.tuhs.org/REAL/

Hope this helps!

Cheers, P3SM

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> Hope this helps! 

 

of course. Thank for the reply. I need it for ccnp exam. Somebody tell me to use Borson or packet tracer but both run under windows and I haven't windows..

thanks

----------

## P3SM

Hmmm... if you're training for a CCNP exam you might want to consider getting your hands on some real Cisco's and set-up a small lab. You could consider some old 2500's or 1600's which go for very low prices on ebay these days (20-40 Euro's) and a 2900 switch.

The 2500's still run IOS 12.3(17a) and the 1600's do IOS 12.3(18 ) (assuming max memory) which is recent enough to train for exams. It is a lot easier than setting up network simulation and far more reliable in responses!

Good luck with your CCNP!

/P3SM

----------

## guero61

Not sure what you're looking for, but 'tcpreplay' does quite nicely at replaying PCAPs at variable speeds.

What, precisely, are you looking for?  A traffic generator, routing daemons, switching tests, or...???

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> What, precisely, are you looking for? 

 

something that simulate routers cisco and its interfaces (with possibility to configure it with routing protocoll such ospf etc)...

I'm looking for four router...

thanks for helo

----------

## guero61

If you're thinking of an emulator (i.e. a virtual Cisco router running as a process, replete with a CLI), you're out of luck - no such thing.  Unless there's a commercial product out there, all you're going to find for Linux are programs that will interface with Cisco equipment, not emulate it.

----------

## P3SM

guero61 said:

 *Quote:*   

> If you're thinking of an emulator (i.e. a virtual Cisco router running as a process, replete with a CLI), you're out of luck - no such thing.

 

Actually there is! I mentioned it before:

 *Quote:*   

> There is a Cisco 7200 simulator available here: http://www.ipflow.utc.fr/index.php/Cisco_7200_Simulator 

 

It allows you to load a real Cisco 7200 IOS and run it.

I have never tried it though, so no experiences to share...   :Smile: 

/P3SM

----------

## aguyfromearth

some years ago, when i did my cisco exams ccnp/ccda, there

was a company who has online access(for free) to some cisco equipment

(routers,switches etc.) sry i don't know the url anymore, but maybe

google/clusty.com/ask  know the answer

good luck with ur exam

----------

## Gremlin31

www.routersim.com

is the thing you want/need for cisco stuff

----------

## P3SM

 *Quote:*   

> www.routersim.com 
> 
> is the thing you want/need for cisco stuff

 

And the license is only $189   :Shocked: 

BTW this only runs on windows and BlackBelt wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> I haven't windows.. 

 

I think for this kind of money you're better off getting some old Cisco's and build your own little lab! I did it and it gives a different feel of things!

/P3SM

----------

## Gremlin31

of course having real world equipment is always better, but with that router sim thing you can set up many routers/switches/desktops which cost you more than $189 in real life...

----------

## P3SM

gr3ml1n said:

 *Quote:*   

> besides, what's so nice about cisco routers? X_X

 

BlackBelt wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> I need it for ccnp exam

 

Nobody said they were nice/not nice. BlackBelt wants to certify for CCNP and that is about Cisco routers.

----------

## Gremlin31

you didn't answer my question :P

----------

## P3SM

I don't get it   :Question: 

Why do you want to know whether I think a Cisco router is nice or not. I just happen to work with them! They don't give me problems and they do what I want, so in that respect: I think they are nice.

Other than that: it's just equipment!

----------

